# How to finish leopardwood



## mbs (Nov 5, 2011)

I’m getting ready to start my first rocking chair (Hal Taylor design). After seeing a lacewood and Walnut design I decided to do something similar with Leopardwood. I’ve used Lacewood in the past on a box but it finished somewhat dull. It was a long time ago and I think I used danish oil on it.

I’ve scoured the internet and found a lot of different opinions on finishing Leopard wood. I just found this site and it looks very informative. Does anyone have thoughts on how to make leopardwood “pop” and stay that way? it may also be good to know what you've tried that doesnt work?

Thanks,


----------



## mbs (Nov 5, 2011)

Nobody has experience finishing leopardwood or another similar wood?


----------

